# Lady Gaga's a hermaphrodite



## Seductress (Sep 10, 2009)

Yes, she has admited so, on her blog. 



> “It’s not something that I’m ashamed of, just isn’t something that I go around telling everyone. Yes. I have both male and female genitalia, but I consider myself a female. It’s just a little bit of a penis and really doesn’t interfere much with my life. The reason I haven’t talked about it is that it’s not a big deal to me. Like come on, it’s not like we all go around talking about our vags. I think this is a great opportunity to make other multiple gendered people feel more comfortable with their bodies. I’m sexy, I’m hot. I have both a poon and a peener. Big f*cking deal.”



See the all story here ~>

And we've already noticed it...:sweat



Watch it carefully from 1:11

I dunno about you, but im shocked. Though i still love her songs.


----------



## Xyloxi (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm not a fan of her music, but its good she can publicly admit it.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 10, 2009)

Um, old news is old maybe?


----------



## Mael (Sep 10, 2009)

Too bad she sucks at music.


----------



## MunchKing (Sep 10, 2009)

Old news is old.

If only being a hermaphrodite could grant you some talent. Never liked her music. Never will. 

When I first heard of it, I thought she was going to milk it for all it's worth. I hope I'm wrong in that regard.


----------



## saprobe (Sep 10, 2009)

It sounds like something she'd make up for publicity. Just sayin'.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2009)

This is old.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm so tired of hearing about her private parts


----------



## Blue (Sep 10, 2009)

It's a lie for publicity. People heard that crap and immediately scanned all 25 million hours of her footage for lumps in her pants, and then they spot a bunched maxi pad and call it truth, ignoring the other 14.1 billion examples of her obviously displaying an utter lack of junk, up to and including camel toe.

And yes, it's old.

And her music doesn't suck, it's very mediocre.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 10, 2009)

Blue said:


> And her music doesn't suck, it's very mediocre.



Most of the things in our popular culture are..it's like eating cardboard.


----------



## Diarrhea (Sep 10, 2009)

It's obviously a lie.

What an attention whore.


----------



## Jay. (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh I won 20 Euro just now


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2009)

Lady gaga isn't annoying because her music is junk, its because she's heralded as a second coming. And because she's an attention seeking twerp. Why when she walks in to a clothes shop makes news is beyond me.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 10, 2009)

I wonder how many threads have been made on this topic, and while the news wasn't so old.


----------



## Jin-E (Sep 10, 2009)

She can have a deformed Kidney Pie in her crotch area for all i care.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 10, 2009)

My thoughts on this:  So?


----------



## T7 Bateman (Sep 10, 2009)

Ok. I don't really care and I couldn't understand why it was such a big deal to some. It really shouldn't matter if she has one or two things in her pants.


----------



## Elias (Sep 10, 2009)

gaga is the biggest troll in the music industry right now. Just watch any of her interviews and you'll see she is trying to create controversy. She has sold over 5 million albums and is laughing in her mansion as we dedicate entire news segments discussing her nether regions.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 10, 2009)

Res Novae said:


> gaga is the biggest troll in the music industry right now. Just watch any of her interviews and you'll see she is trying to create controversy. She has sold over 5 million albums and is laughing in her mansion as we dedicate entire news segments discussing her nether regions.



And how is that different with any other news we discuss?


----------



## Mozu (Sep 10, 2009)

Noh  

I don't believe her.


----------



## Elias (Sep 10, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> And how is that different with any other news we discuss?



I meant news on T.V.  
I get kind of annoyed when I want to know what's going on in the world and the only thing on T.V is THIS JUST IN! "Gaga has a cock!" or BREAKING NEWS "Kate Gosslin went to starbucks!!11"


----------



## Al-Yasa (Sep 10, 2009)

i dont even know who she is


----------



## Tash (Sep 10, 2009)

Blue said:


> And her music doesn't suck, it's very mediocre.



No it really does suck.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 10, 2009)

Mr. Gaga needs to shut the hell up.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 10, 2009)

Old news man


----------



## On and On (Sep 10, 2009)

Pro-tip: She did it for the lulz. All of you fell for it.


----------



## Simulacrum (Sep 10, 2009)

i'm more surprised that her 15 minutes of fame hasn't expired yet.


----------



## Miss Happy (Sep 10, 2009)

Simulacrum said:


> i'm more surprised that her 15 minutes of fame hasn't expired yet.


true nightmares last more than 15 minutes,they hunt you for the rest of your life!!!


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 10, 2009)

So she can pee twice as fast as anyone else


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 10, 2009)

Sure thats one way of looking at it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 10, 2009)

She could easily pass for one if it is true, I never found her attractive. 

And this has been in the BH for months now.


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Sep 10, 2009)

She must have confidence in herself to admit it, a lot of people would stay in the closet about it.

However, now, I feel she is going to be teased..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't even know who this is.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2009)

Her music sucks ass but atleast she admitted that she is a trap .


----------



## dummy plug (Sep 10, 2009)

holy shit. she wears sexy outfits that i never thought of the possibility that she is a hermaphrodite. very shocking but i still like Poker Face


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 10, 2009)

dummy plug said:


> holy shit. she wears sexy outfits that i never thought of the possibility that she is a hermaphrodite. very shocking but i still like Poker Face



Its because she wears tranny panties.


----------



## chaosakita (Sep 10, 2009)

Ah...that explains everything. 

But this is just probably a ploy for attention. I don't care if she is (especially since it was something she was born with), but how is this very relevant?


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 10, 2009)

Because it will stop a lot of people from fapping to her pics.


----------



## Seductress (Sep 11, 2009)

so many gaga haterrrrrs!!


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Sep 11, 2009)

Seductress said:


> so many gaga haterrrrrs!!



Well that's what you get for coming to the big boys section, they have taste.


----------



## Xyloxi (Sep 11, 2009)

In before "I'd still do her".


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 11, 2009)

Al-Yasa said:


> i dont even know who she is



Yeah, pretty much this.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 11, 2009)

She got worse as she came more famous.


----------



## Hinako (Sep 11, 2009)

Just like that runner who looks like a man, huh?


----------



## Vermillionage (Sep 11, 2009)

old news for a while now..
 here in germany she kicked a reporter out who asked if she had a penis or not last week

I'm happy she is able to deal with it....so good


----------



## Dango (Sep 11, 2009)

How does she hide that bulge in all her tight pants-less outfits
her crotch looks flat as hell in all the photos and suddenly she has extra flesh?


----------



## Sunabozu (Sep 11, 2009)

I couldn't care less. She's not that hot either


----------



## Xyloxi (Sep 11, 2009)

Dango said:


> How does she hide that bulge in all her tight pants-less outfits
> her crotch looks flat as hell in all the photos and suddenly she has extra flesh?



She said her cock is tiny anyway, so it probably isn't that hard.


----------



## Kensei (Sep 11, 2009)

Err i've seen this supposed blog post several times. Yet, no one ever links to the actual blog post probably cause the post doesn't exist.


----------



## olaf (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## Esponer (Sep 11, 2009)

This is the first time I've heard of someone called Lady Gaga, and she can have a crocodile in her knickers for all I care.


----------



## Miss Happy (Sep 11, 2009)

Esponer said:


> This is the first time I've heard of someone called Lady Gaga, and she can have a crocodile in her knickers for all I care.


from what planet are you coming from???

mah don't worry she's not that important here on our little planet neither


----------



## quizmasterG (Sep 11, 2009)

she sucks, and cant sing

now i know why


----------



## master bruce (Sep 11, 2009)

dude, thats just nasty bro.


----------



## E (Sep 12, 2009)

oh and she's sweeping the VMA's btw


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2009)

I am proud to see that most everyone doesn't really give a shit about this .


----------



## Psycho (Sep 12, 2009)

Varietas, the Story of Negi Springfield

she's not, it was debunked by the staff during this photoshoot


----------



## Raiden (Sep 12, 2009)

Xyloxi said:


> I'm not a fan of her music, but its good she can publicly admit it.



But it's bad that she randomly decided to confirm suspicions. Very much alike how Clay Aiken flat out dissed an American Idol on his blog the other day, not taking into consideration that people would pay attention because of who he is.

Meh, good for her I guess.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 12, 2009)

Someone posted something about this before....although if she confirmed it now, I can't really see the link you posted...it's not working.


----------



## Teren_Kanan (Sep 12, 2009)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## josh101 (Sep 12, 2009)

MunchKing said:


> Old news is old.
> 
> *If only being a hermaphrodite could grant you some talent. Never liked her music. Never will. *
> 
> When I first heard of it, I thought she was going to milk it for all it's worth. I hope I'm wrong in that regard.


Ignorant much? Ok you don't like her music, but do people sell 5 million albums without talent?  

OT: Look at the video, you can't fake that.


----------



## Cellar Door (Sep 12, 2009)

josh101 said:


> Ignorant much? Ok you don't like her music, but do people sell 5 million albums without talent?


Yes. People do.


----------



## LoboFTW (Sep 12, 2009)

josh101 said:


> Ignorant much? Ok you don't like her music, but do people sell 5 million albums without talent?
> 
> OT: Look at the video, you can't fake that.



yes easily. You don't even need a good producer, although it helps.


----------



## T4R0K (Sep 12, 2009)

> Ignorant much? Ok you don't like her music, but do people sell 5 million albums without talent



Yes, millions of people can be wrong.


----------



## BluishSwirls (Sep 12, 2009)

This news isn't surprising by now. There have been so many rumours when it comes to her private parts.


----------



## Ice Prince (Sep 12, 2009)

She is not a hermaphrodite.  

She's stated it plenty of times--she actually jokes around about it now because this rumor has been spun to death.  Even some of her chick friends from back in her older days have said she isn't a hermaphrodite.


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Sep 12, 2009)

josh101 said:


> Ignorant much? Ok you don't like her music, but do people sell 5 million albums without talent?
> 
> OT: Look at the video, you can't fake that.



Hannah Montana+ Nowadays Indie bands. Nuff said.


----------



## Hotshot (Sep 12, 2009)

atleast she can say it. alot of people wouldnt


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 12, 2009)

She's still awesome.


----------



## krome (Sep 12, 2009)

josh101 said:


> Ignorant much? Ok you don't like her music, *but do people sell 5 million albums without talent?  *



Yes            .


----------



## quizmasterG (Sep 12, 2009)

she/he is hot!! like fire crotch


----------



## twilight (Sep 12, 2009)

This sounds like a lie to me . Though I don't care I still like her music.


----------



## Almost Princess (Sep 12, 2009)

Wait, does that make every Lady Gaga video Yaoi?


----------



## xXTayuyaxX (Sep 12, 2009)

josh101 said:


> Ignorant much? Ok you don't like her music, but do people sell 5 million albums without talent?
> 
> OT: Look at the video, you can't fake that.



Uhh... All the time?
Most bands that even get covered by the radio at this point don't have talen.


----------



## Psycho (Sep 12, 2009)

josh101 said:


> Ignorant much? Ok you don't like her music, but do people sell 5 million albums without talent?



simple plan, good charlote, millie vanillie, panic at the disco, mu chemical romance and so many other bands have no talent what-so-ever, you judge someone's talent for how long they've been around


----------



## Mintaka (Sep 12, 2009)

OH WOW I HONESTLY REALLY CARE ABOUT THIS USELESSLY STUPID FACT ABOUT THIS PERSON THAT I COULDN'T GIVE TWO FUCKS ABOUT!!!!

In that I don't and hate having to continually fucking hear about it.


----------



## Izumi (Sep 12, 2009)

Old news is old for me.
I'm nor much of a fan of her music, but she's pretty talented.


----------



## Charizard (Sep 12, 2009)

welcome to 3 months ago.


----------



## Kiwi Panda (Sep 13, 2009)

josh101 said:


> Ignorant much? Ok you don't like her music, *but do people sell 5 million albums without talent?*
> 
> OT: Look at the video, you can't fake that.



This was the wrong thing to say.


----------



## josh101 (Sep 13, 2009)

Psycho said:


> simple plan, good charlote, millie vanillie, panic at the disco, mu chemical romance and so many other bands have no talent what-so-ever, you judge someone's talent for how long they've been around


Again, your naming bands you don't like. Ignorance, they have talent, they have millions of fans. If you think their music is mediocre, singers suck and all the people on the instruments have no talent - I'd like to see you even try to play better then some of these guitarists - then their talent is selling that mediocre product five million times. 

Hannah Montana? Again, you don't think she has talent. But do you see every semi attractive teenager becoming a hit sensation, having songs in the charts, making movies and successful shows? It's talent.


----------



## Seductress (Sep 13, 2009)

Tokoyami said:


> OH WOW I HONESTLY REALLY CARE ABOUT THIS USELESSLY STUPID FACT ABOUT THIS PERSON THAT I COULDN'T GIVE TWO FUCKS ABOUT!!!!
> 
> In that I don't and hate having to continually fucking hear about it.



Then dont fucking get ur butt in this thread! Flamer..


----------



## Avenger Uchiha (Sep 13, 2009)

Well I reckon its a joke. 
I dunno in most of her pictures it just seems impossible she could be hiding something. :\


----------



## Elim Rawne (Sep 13, 2009)

josh101 said:


> Again, your naming bands you don't like. Ignorance, they have talent, they have millions of fans. If you think their music is mediocre, singers suck and all the people on the instruments have no talent - I'd like to see you even try to play better then some of these guitarists - then their talent is selling that mediocre product five million times.
> 
> Hannah Montana? Again, you don't think she has talent. But do you see every semi attractive teenager becoming a hit sensation, having songs in the charts, making movies and successful shows? It's talent.


No,its not.It's called good marketing


----------



## Grape (Sep 13, 2009)

^ true talk

It's called getting a kid to watch 'x' show, because 'x' show is on 'y' kids channel. Then getting star of 'x' show to make an album. It's the same as making a fucking lunch box with the persons face on it. Of course kids are going to want it, they spend a few years of their lives loving 'x' show.


----------



## Geek (Sep 13, 2009)

PROTIP: Lady Gaga is a /b/tard


----------



## josh101 (Sep 13, 2009)

Grape Krush said:


> ^ true talk
> 
> It's called getting a kid to watch 'x' show, because 'x' show is on 'y' kids channel. Then getting star of 'x' show to make an album. It's the same as making a fucking lunch box with the persons face on it. Of course kids are going to want it, they spend a few years of their lives loving 'x' show.


If you people are honestly saying that theirs bands and people selling millions of international records are talentless then you are ignorant ****'s. End of.


----------



## Rakkushimi-YT (Sep 13, 2009)

Hm. Thought it was all just a rumour.


----------



## Mintaka (Sep 13, 2009)

Seductress said:


> Then dont fucking get ur butt in this thread! Flamer..


I'm not flaming I'm being honest.

I think I've seen 5 threads on this three in the BH over I think half a year and it is fucking annoying.

The issue at hand IMHO is retarded to begin with as well.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Sep 13, 2009)

josh101 said:


> If you people are honestly saying that theirs bands and people selling millions of international records are talentless then you are ignorant ****'s. End of.




looks like someone is trying to justify their Hannah Montana fandom


----------



## LipLipDK (Sep 13, 2009)

^no need to justify that. Hannah Montana ROCKS!!!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 13, 2009)

Ice Prince said:


> She is not a hermaphrodite.
> 
> She's stated it plenty of times--she actually jokes around about it now because this rumor has been spun to death.  Even some of her chick friends from back in her older days have said she isn't a hermaphrodite.



Too bad she can easily be mistaken for one. In fact when I first saw her I thought, "That's a man." 



Grape Krush said:


> ^ true talk
> 
> It's called getting a kid to watch 'x' show, because 'x' show is on 'y' kids channel. Then getting star of 'x' show to make an album. It's the same as making a fucking lunch box with the persons face on it. Of course kids are going to want it, they spend a few years of their lives loving 'x' show.



That's the disney channel method. There's also the CW method. Make a show with several aspiring singers and slowly launch their careers from it. OR make a show and inexplicably have a stage or venue in the show and invite bands on once a week to showcase them in the show.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 14, 2009)

I didn't know who she was till today, Poker Face is a pretty good music video, and she looks pretty good.

She doesn't seem feminine though, which probly why these rumors started.



josh101 said:


> Hannah Montana? Again, you don't think she has talent. But do you see every semi attractive teenager becoming a hit sensation, having songs in the charts, making movies and successful shows? It's talent.



Disney marketing, and her being the daughter of someone with a little talent.


----------



## shit (Sep 14, 2009)

I admit, I wanna see whether or not.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 14, 2009)

Who cares not like any of us are gona bang her anyway


----------



## Sima (Sep 15, 2009)

Its a rumor guys, Hollywood will start anything now a days.


----------



## tinhamodic (Sep 15, 2009)

One thing's for sure, futanari fans are going to go 'gaga' over this!


----------



## fantzipants (Sep 15, 2009)

it's bs. first ciara and now this. Does any one know the statistics for being having sex deficiency syndrome? you probably have a better chance at winning the lotery.


----------



## Mαri (Sep 15, 2009)




----------

